# Electrolytes



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m soo excited, my new chickeeees will be here next week. I’m digging out all my baby supplies, brooder etc. here’s my question, I know lots recommend giving electrolytes for the first couple of days. I don’t think I did with my previous ones and they did fine. But now I have multi species electrolyte on hand for the goats. While it’s multi species it’s all mammals listed. I can still mix a bit of it in for the chickees right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure. I have always given the chicken specific one to little chicks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you order the food/water gel to be put it the mailer? If so that is chock full of electrolytes and other good stuff. I always put it in the brooder until they eat it or foul it.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Did you order the food/water gel to be put it the mailer? If so that is chock full of electrolytes and other good stuff. I always put it in the brooder until they eat it or foul it.


I didn't. It wasn't an option. 
I'll be doing a tractor supply run before they get here anyway. Maybe I'll just spring the $2-$3 dollars for chick electrolytes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fun! Which breeds are you getting and how many?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m getting a mix. 
4 hatchery choice layer girls 
4 hatchery choice “rare” breeds girls 
1 black jersey giant girl
1 light Brahma girl
1 midnight Maran girl
4 silkies straight run. 
It’s gonna be a blast figuring out what we have. I’m hoping for one silky roo. I’ll probably get 4! I would love a couple of broodies so that just maybe we will have a replenishing flock. I miss my girls so much. I’m like a kid at Xmas right now. I started sprouting fodder for them today and tomorrow I start their feed fermentation so it’s got a head start. It’ll be fun have long such a variety of sizes. Please share chicken pics (dance)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My flock is well mixed too. 
2 white leghorn 
2 red leghorn 
1 exchequer leghorn 
1 California gray 
1 blue Australorp 
1 austra-white (hatched here) 
4 Easter eager pullets 
And to roo is home hatched as well. Exchequer leghorn × black australorp. 

The black australorp rooster met an unfortunate end after his summer of terrorism.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhh I need to stop reading this and remind myself I do NOT want chickens. 

(Wandering off to the dream coop location with the dream flock of blue laced red wyandottes!) 

I know exactly why you are excited, there is little as pleasing as the sounds of foraging chickens.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooooohhh blue laced Wyandotte’s are fab. I had 3 golden laced in my original flock. They were great chickens. Terrific layers and great foragers. And they were fast, we lost 3 barred rocks to preds so the Wyandotte’s were just fast enough to escape. I’m not sure why I didn’t get more of them. :bonk:
Why don’t you want chickens??????? I’m an absolute enabler. Eggggggggssssss 
You are getttttingggg sleeeepy.......
You looooooooove chickenssssssss
They would be a wonderful additionnnnnnnnnn
When you wake up you will go straight to a hatchery website and order 6 blue laced Wyandotte’s. 
(dance)


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

goathiker said:


> My flock is well mixed too.
> 2 white leghorn
> 2 red leghorn
> 1 exchequer leghorn
> ...


I just love looking out at them chickening away. And I like to be able to tell them apart pretty easily so I can tell who is the escaping jerk or who likes to flirt with danger at the tree line.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

In inches, how big do the Jersey Giants get? I read the poundage, it didn't help


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

My husband keeps telling people it’s gonna be 3 feet tall. 
I think that’s a bit of a stretch. And it’ll be interesting for my silky rooster!
The girls should be 16-20” tall. Pretty good sized ladies.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Will be almost as tall as ND shoulder!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They are supposed to ship today. Can anyone guess how many times I’ve refreshed my email to see if I’ve gotten confirmation??? Waaay too many times.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that the shipping goes smoothly and happy healthy chicks arrive!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They arrived this afternoon. I had to dash the 10 miles to town grab cheeping box, dash home. Get everyone in the brooder and show them the water then turn around and haul behind to get both kids to swim class. We sadly had one DOA and one little girl passed in my hand an hour or so ago. There’s one more that I suspect won’t pull through the night. . 
Shipping chicks in winter is awful. I stupidly assumed that because it’s done all the time they must have a good way to do it. I should have researched more. I didn’t realize that in winter you just have to prepare for loss. It’s par for the course. The ones that are doing fine are great. So stinking cute. And this age is crazy, you can almost watch the feathers grow.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Please post pics when a little older, I really want to see your Jersey Giant beside others.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I know me too. I think I had gotten 3 light Brahmas and lost 2 . Just when I think I identify one it runs off and morphs into a different breed!


----------

